# Mink oil



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SO yesterday I hosted the local Virginia Beach Havanese Playgroup at my house so I thought I'd get Gucci all bathed and cleaned up for that (waste of time! lol) But anyhow.....

I decided to try to use a little Mink Oil (The kind that you buy at the shoe stores) to tame some of the stray crazy fur on top of her head and it actually WORKED! Her forehead hair did comb back better and this morning it is so soft and silky!

:clap2: AND now, I'm wondering if this would be a good idea to put on the coat in places that are prone to *mat* in the future to make combing them out easier? She's not really matting yet, but I do see alot of potential in the mink oil for use in the future! It may even help to comb out mats????

Has anyone else tried this?

She needs another bath today! It was a hot day yesterday here in Virginia and the dogs spent alot of time hiding in shade and trying to play with each other there! lol

I'll post some pics later!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know about the mink oil,but would definitely be interested in what others opinions are.:ear: They make a hair product for women with mink oil I think too.:fear: of getting it into the eyes and mouth would be a concern...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The mink oil from the shoe store is very easy to control...as it is sort of a "wax" and comes in like a shoe polish type tin. I see potential in it though!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, does it have a list of ingredients on it? If it lists anything with an -ethicone in it (which means it is a type of silicone), you may want to make sure you only use it sparingly. In my experience, the silicone based products tend to dry out the hairs with regular use and they also seem to attract dirt. (Sales reps claim that silicone does the opposite in repelling dirt, but all I know is that I have to bathe my dogs a lot more often when I use anything with silicone in it.)

If not, just be cautious to keep away from any areas that would be near her eyes or where she could lick, as Julie already mentioned.


----------

